# Ohio Snow Removal & Ice Control Association



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm planing on joining SIMA as soon as I get the paper work done. I was thinking why isn't there an association for Ohio. I mean this would be a great idea, Theres the OLCA ( ohio lawn care association) and ONLA (ohio nursery & landscaping association). But the only one around here for snow I could find was SIMA. 

I know OLCA & ONLA members have a big pull on the work down here, The people around home here, really seam to like the fact they belong to an ohio association. I know this site is used to do alot of networking, and over the last two years since I've joined this site I have be able to network with alot of ohio guys. 

I just wanted to put my $.02 in about this. On the same note, how hard would it be to start a association like this, if some of us plow boys got together and worked at it? 

Now that every one thinks i'm nuts, i want to wish every one a good and happy 05-06 snow season.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

who would be for this association if it was started?


----------



## snowtime (Jul 6, 2005)

Aside from once a year keg parties, what would it do that SIMA doesn't do?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

it would do some of the same things, but on the same note it would work to help the ohio guys. it was just one of them ideas I wanted to throw out there.


----------

